# I miss Foursquare



## jbcb (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all, 

I've been in SH for nearly 2 months, already got my VPN setup, so able to get on FB, YouTube etc. one thing I could not install is the Foursquare app on my China Android device. Anyone able to tell me how I can do that?

Thank you. 



J


----------



## albani771 (Mar 29, 2013)

download it from google play or from an external link...you should be okay..


----------

